# Seems like packages for 9.1-RELEASE are finally up...



## pkubaj (Apr 14, 2013)

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9.1-release/

Any info on PKGNG packages?


----------



## fonz (Apr 14, 2013)

Packages for 9.1-RELEASE have indeed recently started to show up, but I haven't seen a formal announcement yet so there may (or may not) be more on the way.


----------



## kpa (Apr 15, 2013)

There very likely won't be official PKGNG packages for 9.1, only packages that are on beta status and therefor unsupported.


----------

